#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-07
<juancarlospaco> ☺
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, mira alpha1 http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/%C3%B1umessenger_alpha1_all_lubuntu.deb
<mama21mama> mejore lo del source
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<mama21mama> voy a morfar
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> una pic http://twitpic.com/46zbgf
<juancarlospaco> mmm
<juancarlospaco> por alguna razon me sale sin iconos en los botones
<mama21mama> que onda?
<mama21mama> que botones?
<juancarlospaco> los q tiene
<mama21mama> todos?
<juancarlospaco> de ayuda quit etc
<mama21mama> instalate algo con gtk
<juancarlospaco> el icono del logo abajo se ve
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, lo probamos?
<juancarlospaco> ok
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco,  en priv
<mama21mama> pase los datos crusiales
<mama21mama> pasame los tuyos
<mama21mama> si quires recibier el saludo del server usa: mamalibre.2.je
<juancarlospaco> 190.139.27.217:8000
<mama21mama> donde dice ip
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, con una sola ves anda el botoncito
<mama21mama> xD
<juancarlospaco> tenes que hacer q el comando cd /tmp;python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000 lo haga el programa cuando apretas el boton IP
<juancarlospaco> y no es necesario poner 8000, si no lo pones usa el 8000 igual
<mama21mama> que dije ?
<mama21mama> :D
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, ?
<juancarlospaco> boludo estas o no
<mama21mama> jaja
<mama21mama> vive!!
<mama21mama> boludo me estas juakiando?
<mama21mama> se me pone gris el GUI
<juancarlospaco> lol
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, tenes el 8000 cerrado
<mama21mama> xDDDDD
<mama21mama> con razon goludo
<mama21mama> vos me lees por que tengo el 8000 abierto.
<mama21mama> boludote.
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> pero yo no te leo por que no lo abriste.
<mama21mama> esto es sin intermediario pc a pc sin nada en medio :D
<juancarlospaco> jajajaj
<mama21mama> dale al envio/recivo
<juancarlospaco> mira mama21mama mandale:  man netcat
<juancarlospaco> en la parte que dice modelo cliente/servidor
<mama21mama> ok
<juancarlospaco> nc -l -k
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, :o
<juancarlospaco> nc -l -k  escucha
<mama21mama> descubriste un socket para el ñumessenger
<juancarlospaco> el nc solo manda
<mama21mama> o sea hay que buscar la forma de implementarlo
<juancarlospaco> claro
<juancarlospaco> los 2 tienen que poner:  nc -l -k
<juancarlospaco> para recibir los 2
<mama21mama> o sea dejame entender.
<juancarlospaco> y los 2 usar nc $IP $MENSAJE
<juancarlospaco> proba con 127.0.0.1
<juancarlospaco> y 2 terminal
<mama21mama> nc $IP $MENSAJE
<juancarlospaco> eso manda
<juancarlospaco> con -l -k escucha
<mama21mama> probamos?
<mama21mama> esta formula?
<juancarlospaco> probalo con vos mismo
<juancarlospaco> podes
<juancarlospaco> pone 127.0.0.1
<mama21mama> nc: port range not valid
<juancarlospaco> en 2 terminal
<juancarlospaco> y lo q pone en 1 sale en la otra
<mama21mama> me salio eso
<juancarlospaco> q pusiste
<juancarlospaco> ponele puerto 123 como en el man
<mama21mama> nc 127.0.0.1 MENSAJE
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> manda pero no veo respuestas
<juancarlospaco>  [-p source_port] [-s source_ip_address] [hostname] [port[s]
<juancarlospaco> nc -p 123 localhost 123
<mama21mama> ok
<juancarlospaco> en el otro nc -l -k -p 123
<juancarlospaco> ah, para mandar requiere sudo parece
<juancarlospaco> creo
<mama21mama> esta bueno en teoria
<mama21mama> pero en la practica
<mama21mama> mmmm
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama: abri 2 terminal
<juancarlospaco> 2 ventanas no 2 pestaña
<juancarlospaco> primero en 1 pone: sudo nc -l -k -v 123
<juancarlospaco> en la segunda despues pone: nc localhost 123
<juancarlospaco> no vuelve a la bash, escribi y dale enter
<juancarlospaco> :P
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, joya
<mama21mama> funca
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco,
<mama21mama> pero lo de poner sudo es un garron
<juancarlospaco> bue... todo tiene sus pro y sus contra
<juancarlospaco> pero ta mas bueno
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> debo implementarlo
<juancarlospaco> :)
<mama21mama> que contras le encontraste?
<juancarlospaco> yo ninguno esta bueno
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, usalo en el 2222 y no te pide sudo
<juancarlospaco> ah
<juancarlospaco> claro
<juancarlospaco> en cualquiera superior al 1024
<juancarlospaco> no pedira
<NeoRanger> holas!!
<NeoRanger> alguno sabe si hay algun mensajero instantaneo en Ubuntu que tenga el servicio family safety??
<mama21mama> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10533119#post10533119 alpha2 ñumessenger
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Dj-MaStEr> buenas tardes amigos, necesito ayuda alguien podra darmela?
 * mama21mama 0/
<MarioMey> Hola... consulta. Cuando presiono Alt - Tab, se pasa de ventana... y al mismo tiempo, se le hace un recuadro al rededor de la ventana. ¿Cómo se puede evitar este recuadro?
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-08
 * mama21mama 0/
<mama21mama> viedo nuevo screencast
<mama21mama> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oko2hXV6iwg&hd=1
<Tomastomas3> Fabian... Buen Dia
<mama21mama> buen dia.
<Tomastomas3> alguna novedad en el dia de la mujer = P
<mama21mama> deberian cambiar actitudes con respecto de algunas mujeres hacia conmigo.
<mama21mama> para una evolucion.... creeria yo.
<mama21mama> pero hasta ahora no veo cambios.
<Tomastomas3> jajaja existe una para cada uno supongo
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<mama21mama> gracias a los alphatester
<mama21mama> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqYkYmMcFIk&hd=1
<mama21mama> videito de las pruebas.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-09
<hermetico> hola gente de ubuntu-ar
<hermetico> les dejo mi consulta
<hermetico> tengo ubuntu maverick, y una placa de audio onboard nvidia
<hermetico> el control de volumen por defecto  no me dejaba configurar todos los parametros de los canales, por lo que elimine pulse e instale alsa
<hermetico> funciona perfecto, pero no cuento con el control de volumen en el area de notificaciones. No se como instalarlo para que funcione con alsa
<hermetico> desde ya gracias a cualquiera q pueda brindar algun dato
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<hermetico> hola sergio
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, \o
<hermetico> sergio
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, contame por aqui
<hermetico> no queria volver a cargar la consulta para no molestar alos demas
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<hermetico> el tema es que pulse no me dejaba manejar todos los canales de mi tarjeta
<hermetico> una nvidia onboard
<hermetico> me pase a alsa
<hermetico> pero ahora se me fue el widget del volumen
<hermetico> qu segun creo es solo para pulse
<hermetico> funciona todo perfecto
<hermetico> lo unico que tengo que abrir algun mixer desde el menu para modificar el audio
<hermetico> esto es en maverik
<hermetico> con los menu por defecto de la distribucion
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, lo unico q te falla es q no tienes el applet para manejarlo desde el panel?
<hermetico> si
<hermetico> y bueno. creo que por lo mismo tampoco puedo manejarlo con las teclas de volumen del teclado
<hermetico> pero creo que eso ya seria en segundo lugar
<mama21mama> esta el numessenger_beta1_all_lubuntu.deb
<mama21mama> :)
<hermetico> aunque tambien seria otra via
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, la verdad no me ha pasado pero deje miro...
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, estas?¿
<hermetico> si, es un caso muy especifico.
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, mira aqui esta la solucion http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/11/quitar-pulseaudio-reinstalar-alsa.html
<hermetico> por eso no encuentro en los foros
<SergioMeneses> al final
<hermetico> ok
<SergioMeneses> mira
<SergioMeneses> Nota: si no aparece el icono del sonido en el panel superior, hacemos clic derecho sobre él, pulsamos "añadir al panel", seleccionamos "control de volumen" y pulsamos añadir.
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, espero t sirva
<hermetico> sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<hermetico> ahilo pruebo
<hermetico> mil gracias capo
<hermetico> me hace instalar pulse de nuevo
<hermetico> Se instalarán los siguientes paquetes extras:
<hermetico>   pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-module-x11 pulseaudio-utils
<hermetico> pruebo y veo
<hermetico> sergiomeneses
<hermetico> como te decia
<hermetico> desgraciadamente me vuelve a instalar pulse
<hermetico> el control de volumen vuelve
<hermetico> pero estoy como antes
<hermetico> cuando tenia pulse y alsa instalado
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, pero no agregaste al panel el applet?
<hermetico> si. ya lo tenia agregado
<hermetico> pero el nivel de volumen va y viene
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, je!...
<hermetico> por momentos queda en mute
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, como asi?=
<hermetico> a menos que elija pùlse como sistema
<hermetico> si =[ --
<hermetico> bueno
<hermetico> el parlante y los dos guiones
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, aaa veo veo...
<hermetico> y htop me muestra el proceso usr/bin pulse que consume 80% de cpu
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, no jodas en serio?
<hermetico> mejor vuelvo a alsa y veo si configuro algun atajo de teclado
<hermetico> lo mismo mi maquina es una semprom 3000
<hermetico> pero lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, vale
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, pregunta antes en #ubuntu-es :D a ver si alguien de allí sabe
<hermetico> en realidad es usr/bin/alsa --start -- log-target=syslog
<SergioMeneses> sino trabajalo como dices
<hermetico> ok
<hermetico> mil gracias por tu tiempo
<hermetico> un abrazo che
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, no hay lio....
<lu> chicos buenas tardes...
<lu> tengo una consulta
<lu> en una empresa... es seguido que suceda lo siguiente...
<lu> Mount of filesystem failed A maintenance shell will now restarted Control-D will terminate this shell
<lu> he resuelto esto en varias ocasiones, no obstante en diferentes maquinas sucede cada tanto... algun motivo? las Pc se apagan bien y no sufren de bajones de luz, ya que cada una cuenta con una unidad UPS
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama 0/
<CAP5008> hola
<CAP5008> hay alguien
<CAP5008> alguien sabe como puedo ver lsusb pero que sea para windows?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-10
 * mama21mama reloading
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<hermetico> Sergio
<hermetico> como estas
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, \o
<hermetico> qte queria avisar que ya tengo alsa con volumen :)
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, super :D
<hermetico> hice todo el tutorial de la pagina que me pasaste
<SergioMeneses> como le hiciste?
<hermetico> completo
<hermetico> y joya
<hermetico> incluso con los hotkeys
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, jejeje oks me alegra :D
<hermetico> gracias a tu ayuda ahora puedo usar skype :)
<hermetico> el unico drama es con tvtime y la radio
<hermetico> parece que esos utilizan oss
<hermetico> pero ya me canse de estar cambiando de sistema :s
<hermetico> cuando quiero ver tele pongo el viejo y querido puppy
<hermetico> gracaias de nuevo por la ayuda sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> hermetico, no hay lio :D
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-11
<dyrk> buenas noche queridisima comunidad, hace mucho que no venia por aqui...
<dyrk> consulta: los videos de youtube caian en  /tmp  y asi los grababa... ahora dejo de hacerlo ... alguna idea de donde van ahora?
<dyrk> SO ubuntu 10.10
<ElVillano> problema con red wifi tengo conexión y no puedo acceder a ninguna maquina
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama :.rayos ptm debo irme
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> Anotarse, sino te come el Coco ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam/piratefest2011
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-12
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<lyserg1c> holas
<juancarlospaco> :)
<lyserg1c> holas KUZ
<juancarlospaco> :)
<mama21mama> http://text0.tk/pastebin.php?dl=511
<mama21mama> ñummesenger en C
<mama21mama> lo bajas; gcc *.c -o test
<mama21mama> ./test
<mama21mama> :D
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, viste el detalle del ñumessenger?
<mama21mama> a que no te diste cuenta?
<mama21mama> use el leetitbe
<mama21mama> en el.
<lyserg1c> que onda ese?
<mama21mama> raro e el detalle que no te diste cuenta.
<juancarlospaco> loool
<lyserg1c> me gusta el finch
<mama21mama> < juancarlospaco> loool | ¿?
<juancarlospaco> no entiendo el codigo, dice de un tal Francisco Rosales
<juancarlospaco> que hace eso
<mama21mama> es el compilador
<juancarlospaco> hay una banda de datos en el source nunca habia visto tanto asi
<mama21mama> conversor
<mama21mama> conversor/compilador que use para cambiar el lenguaje
<mama21mama> shc use.
<juancarlospaco> interesante
<juancarlospaco> me gusta python igual
<juancarlospaco> es dificil de escribir ?
<mama21mama> perod debe ser mas rapido C que python
<juancarlospaco> digo como es el procedimiento?, vos escribis este codigo o lo genera otra cosa a su vez ?
<mama21mama> shc -f script-bash
<mama21mama> te sale script-bash
<mama21mama> te sale script-bash.x script-bash.x.c
<juancarlospaco> que interesante eso
<mama21mama> script-bash.x  salida binario
<mama21mama> sale en codigo C script-bash.x.c
<mama21mama> pero me parece que sirve para bash script no se si para otro.
<juancarlospaco> que interesante
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, ahora podes hacer binarios tu code asi no te lo roban xD
<juancarlospaco> aja, suena a que asi es
<juancarlospaco> no
<juancarlospaco> si no me gustan los binarios
<mama21mama> por?
<juancarlospaco> Python puede compilar a C, a Java, y un par de cosas mas
<mama21mama> bien
<juancarlospaco> existe algo que se llama Ofuscacion de Codigo
<juancarlospaco> pero tampoco me gusta la idea
<juancarlospaco> hay un compilador que corre C sin tener que compilar antes
<juancarlospaco> a lo bash
<juancarlospaco> scc o scc algo asi se llamaba
<juancarlospaco> que le ponias ssc -f archivo.c   y ya corria el programa de una
<mama21mama> a mira vos
<juancarlospaco> todo es reversible igual
<juancarlospaco> ese codigo se puede dar vuelta
<mama21mama> -e %s  Expiration date in dd/mm/yyyy format [none]
<mama21mama>   -m %s  Message to display upon expiration ["Please contact your provider"]
<mama21mama> jaja como para hacer code con vencimiento
<mama21mama> ?
<juancarlospaco> que es eso ?
<mama21mama> shc
<mama21mama> el help
<mama21mama> tengo el deb del shc
<mama21mama> http://text0.tk/l/512
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/shc-3.8.6_i386_lubuntu.deb
<juancarlospaco> nu,no me guta
<mama21mama> ta bueno para hacerte el gracioso con lso amigos.
<mama21mama> toma el code... le pones vencimiento xD
<juancarlospaco> eso es facil
<juancarlospaco> mama21mama: mira, mas facil, imposible: http://code.google.com/p/pygoo/
<juancarlospaco> es aun mas facil que el gtkdialog
<mama21mama> a ver
<juancarlospaco> :)
<mama21mama> esta algo verde eso creo no?
<juancarlospaco> no
<juancarlospaco> pero es minimalista
<juancarlospaco> pa que sea simple
<juancarlospaco> todos los ejemplos son simples
<mama21mama> anda la expiracion jaja
<mama21mama> sudo shc -e "1/03/2011" -m "contacta al mama21mama via freenode canal supremos" -v -f ñumessenger
<mama21mama> ./ñumessenger.x: has expired!
<mama21mama> contacta al mama21mama via freenode canal supremos
<mama21mama> jaja
<mama21mama> a gueno
<juancarlospaco> :)
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-13
 * mama21mama :. new server mumble -- > datas.sytes.net
<Tomastomas3> Buenas tardes!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Tomastomas3> = P
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-05
<damianstudios> hola
<damianstudios> a todos, soy nuevo usando ubunto 11.10 y estoy mas perdido que enano en procesion
<damianstudios> por lo que veo no hay mucha gente aqui
<invitado_web> hola gente!, una consulta rapida? alguien pudo hacer funcionar bien un ubuntu 11.10 en una mother con APU AMD (radeon hd 6000)?, gracias de antemano
<Z37A> hola gente
<Z37A> beuno, andas por ahi?
<beuno> Z37A, si, hola!
<Z37A> che beuno tenes idea de alguin que este metido con el tema Ubuntu for Android y/o Ubuntu TV?
<Z37A> quiero ver si se puede preparar algo para la ubuconf sobre esto
<beuno> Z37A, es una pregunta complicada  :)
<beuno> que es lo que queres mas exactamente?
<Z37A> si lo se
<Z37A> nombre y en lo posible emails de alguien de canonical si puede ser, asi les mando mail o los contacto pidiendo info
<beuno> Z37A, veo que te puedo averiguar maniana
<Z37A> quiero recaudar algo de info, y ver que material puedo conseguir para ver si armo una presentacion o algo de eso, esta llamando mucho la atencion, en especial Ubuntu for Android
<Z37A> dale gracias!
<beuno> Z37A, aparentemente, por el momento todo va por esta via: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android/contact-us
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-06
<Z37A> listo ahi envie un mensaje, espero me respondan!
<beuno> Z37A, si ves que pasan las semanas y nada, avisame y busco a alguien internamente
<granjero> buenas!
<granjero> como les va?
<Z37A> hola granjero
<granjero> com va Z37A ?
<Z37A> todo bien granjero esperando para cebar en lo de un amigo y la reunion pro la ubuconf
<granjero> es hoy lo de ubucon?
<granjero> a que hora?
<Z37A> a las 22hs
<Z37A> hoy damos noticias sobre el lugar y vemos bien el tema
<granjero> aca por #ubuntu-ar
<granjero> ?
<IngForigua> cuando es el ubucon?
<Z37A> la UbuConf, bueno entre Mayo y Junio
<Z37A> y si por este canal a las 22Hs (con tonito de TV!!!) jejejeje
<granjero> =)
<IngForigua> hmmmm un poco lejos
<IngForigua> jejeje
<IngForigua> en argentina no?
<Z37A> sep, este año seran en CABA - Argentina, el año proximo XXXXXX - Uruguay, aun no se sabe la ciudad!!!
<IngForigua> y el proximo en colombi (trollface)
<Z37A> Y bueno, propongansen!!!!
<Z37A> Se vienen al de Argentina y lo proponen????? Me gustaria un UbuConf LA 2014 en Colombia!!!! Suena bien
<IngForigua> jejejeje solia ser concilio de ubuntu colombia pero ahora trabajo un proyecto como buenos aires libre pero en colombia
<Z37A> che me falta Euzko que tenemos que hablar de la reuion de hoy!
<Z37A> che me voy a comer vuelvo apenas puedo!!!!
 * IngForigua se pregunta que es che
<granjero> IngForigua, es un argentinismo
<beuno> reunion?
<IngForigua> como parce
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> ups
<IngForigua> ot
<IngForigua> sorry
<EuzkoArima> si, reunión
<EuzkoArima> pero voy a tratar
<EuzkoArima> de averiguar en que andan unimix y Pablo Rubianes
<juancarlospaco> test
<beuno> 1,2,3, copio
<jah> hola
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<EuzkoArima> a Pablo no logro ubicarlo, Guille Lisi me dice q en un rato se conecta
<EuzkoArima> Igual voy contando las novedades más importantes (que Guille ya las sabe)
<juancarlospaco> ok
<EuzkoArima> Hoy en la reunión con la gente que maneja las instalaciones (aulas, auditorios) de la univ austral
<EuzkoArima> nos dijeron que NO pueden el 11 y 12 de mayo, xq tienen ocupado el auditori
<EuzkoArima> o
<EuzkoArima> pero nos ofrecen
<juancarlospaco> ups...
<EuzkoArima> Viernes 1 y sabado 2 de Junio (3 semanas + tarde)
<EuzkoArima> o el 8 y 9
<EuzkoArima> tenemos que repasar que problemas nos podría traer
<EuzkoArima> tipo que alguien clave no pueda estar
<juancarlospaco> . . . y bueno, si no queda otra, es causa de fuerza mayor
<juancarlospaco> sep
<EuzkoArima> desde el punto de vista de la organizacion, hasta es un poco mejor
<EuzkoArima> porque nos da un poquitin mas de tiempo a organizar todo
 * unimix waves
<juancarlospaco> holas unimix PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola perdon la demora
<PabloRubianes> recien llegado todo hecho pelota del club
<EuzkoArima> PabloRubianes: lo mas importante, nos bocharon la fecha de 11 y 12 de mayo en la univ.
<EuzkoArima> nos ofrecen Viernes 1 y sabado 2 de Junio (3 semanas + tarde
<PabloRubianes> asi?
<PabloRubianes> mejor
<EuzkoArima> o el 8 y 9
<PabloRubianes> asi hay mas tiempo y no queda tan contra la flisol
<PabloRubianes> no?
<EuzkoArima> le ves algun problema a que sea en alguna de esas fechas ?
<juancarlospaco> +1
<unimix> coincido con PabloRubianes
<beuno> me parece mejor, si
<beuno> 1 y 2?  facil de acordarse?
<EuzkoArima> OK, entonces, tengo que contestar y reservar hoy mismo, antes que alguien nos gane de mano
<unimix> 8 y 9 me parece una buena opcion, mas que 1 y 2
<EuzkoArima> que fechas les gusta mas ?
<PabloRubianes> aparte nos da mas tiempo para organizar el llamado a oradores con beuno
<juancarlospaco> +1
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece bien cualquiera
<unimix> en Junio hay algun acontecimiento que se haya avisado ?
<juancarlospaco> nope
<PabloRubianes> creo que no
<Z37A> volvi gente
<juancarlospaco> hola Z37A
<unimix> Feriados, fines de semana largos ?
<Z37A> justo, eso mismo hay que ver, ese finde no deberia ser finde largo!!!!
<EuzkoArima> feriados en Argentina en esas fechas no hay
<unimix> Si es asi, entonces 1 y 2 pinta como la mejor fecha
<Z37A> Segun veo solo el dia 20 de Junio es ]Feriado
<juancarlospaco> creo que no, si no agregan ninguno  :P
<PabloRubianes> y aca es el 19 creo
<Z37A> a mi me gusta mas el 1 y 2, ya que es mas cercano a la fecha que queriamos de Mayo
<unimix> yo decia 8 y 9 porque una semana mas a esta altura del partido puede ayudarnos a acomodar algunas cosas
<EuzkoArima> ok, propuesta formal entonces para el 1 y 2 (nos da 3 semanas mas para estar listos)
<EuzkoArima> de acuerdo ?
<Z37A> y es verdad, entre mas ganemos tiempo mejor
<juancarlospaco> +1
<Z37A> a mi las 2 fechas em dan igual, me parecen bien ambas
<juancarlospaco> coincido en eso
<unimix> en Uruguay como venimso con los feriados para esas dos fechas posibles, PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> creo que el unico que hay en junio es el 19
<EuzkoArima> unimix - beuno - PabloRubianes ok a 1 y 2 ?
<beuno> +1
<Z37A> busque y solo el 19 es feriado en Uruguay
<unimix> listo entonces. Si a todos les gusta el 1 y 2 porque es facil recordarlo, avanti
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, si
<Z37A> +1 unimix
<EuzkoArima> OK, yo contesto al de la univ que tomamos esa fecha
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo
<unimix> dale EuzkoArima, buenisimo
<Z37A> segun entendi en el mail el viernes 1ero aparte del auditorio tenemos las 3 aulas
<Z37A> a partir de las 12
<EuzkoArima> Mas info, tenemos el auditorio, que podemos "partirlo" en 3 (cortinas desde el techo que ya están)
<EuzkoArima> y 3 aulas mas, que como bien dice Z37A el viernes las tenemos a partir de las 12:00 hs
<unimix> y si fuera 8 y 9, el 8 seria iaugl o podriamos empezar antes de ls 12 ?
<EuzkoArima> el auditorio desde las 9:30
<Z37A> si, el auditorio es enorme, segun vimos podriamos dividirlo en 3 partes, una pequeña (bar y recepcion) una intermedia (stands y carteles) y la grande para auditorio
<EuzkoArima> si, lo de las 3 aulas es asi , parece que estan ocupadas in eternum
<Z37A> viernes las aulas estan en uso antes de las 12
<unimix> ahhh ... ahora entendi
<unimix> podemos empezar antes pero las aulas recien despues de las 12 Hs.
<EuzkoArima> salvo esas 3 aulas, el viernes, la reserva la tenemos de 9:30 a 20:00 hs
<unimix> excelente
<Z37A> EuzkoArima, vos que opinas de la estructura del auditorio en 3 partes?
<juancarlospaco2> meh
<EuzkoArima> del auditorio les decia, la primer parte es con los dos proyectores y seria el donde dar charlas
<Z37A> vos unimix  lo viste y dividido 2 es enorme
<unimix> si hacemos el bar, quien lo atenderia, la misma concesion del bar de la Austral ?
<Z37A> en 3 creo que va de 10!
<Z37A> si se encarga el bar de la austral
<unimix> ok
<Z37A> ponen una barra y se ponen a vender ahi, asi no tiene que dar vueltas al 4to y 5to piso
<EuzkoArima> el segundo lugar podemos usarla para demos, taller o algo, pero no me gusta xq haria ruido contra la charla
<unimix> hay que ver bien como hacemos con el audio si dividimos el auditorio
<Z37A> aparte hay lugares como para sentarse en el pasillo
<unimix> para que no se molesten las secciones entre si con ruido ambiente
<EuzkoArima> y el tercer lugar es en la entrada , para registraciones y stands de los sponsors
<Z37A> unimix, tienen buenos telones al parecer
<Z37A> debe estar pensado para eso seguramente, aparte la recepcion estaria en la entrada, en medio los sponsors (que no suelen hacer mucho ruido)
<unimix> señalizacion para orientar la circulacion de la gente ?
<juancarlospaco2> cartelito
<unimix> se encargaria la Austral o lo tenemos que hacer nosotros ?
<Z37A> unimix, como vimos es un solo piso, una L, poner carteles no creo sea complicado
<EuzkoArima> carteles no hablamos
<unimix> no, pero si es importante saber quien lo tiene que hacer
<EuzkoArima> es para hablar de ahora en mas
<Z37A> eso lo hablamos una vez confirmada la fecha
<EuzkoArima> lo mismo que volvi a pedir subida de internet, y me siguen contestando que creen que no hay problemas
<unimix> Ok, perfecto
<EuzkoArima> pero no me prometieron nada
<unimix> asi evitamos deambuladores en zonas extrañas
<juancarlospaco2> +1
<Z37A> igual unimix seguramente van a cerrar puertas, va a estar bien aislada la ona
<Z37A> zona
<unimix> Tambien tenemos que pedirles una sala con llave para guardar pertenencias y cosas personales de los colaboradores
<juancarlospaco2> si, importante eso
<Z37A> detras del auditorio creo que hay algo asi
<unimix> ok
<EuzkoArima> Si,  hoy , si no le entendi mal, nos ofrecieron un logar para organizadores y expositores
<Z37A> habia una sala, aparte de un pasillo cerrado pro un telon para pasar
<Z37A> si y hablaron alguo de un luch, pero no entendi yo tampoco
<EuzkoArima> lo que no me quedo claro es si era un lugar, o lockers (roperitos) que tienen a montones por ahi
<Z37A> pero hablo de un launch para lso expositores y organizadores
<EuzkoArima> voy a averiguar bien
<unimix> con el tema Internet si queremos hacer streaming de las charlas principales no necesitamos mucho, solo un server que atienda los accesos publicos
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<unimix> y un cañito para llegar al server
<EuzkoArima> si, les dije, pero estan medio en babia con eso
<unimix> si tienen alguna sugerencia sobre el servidor, haganla saber
<EuzkoArima> creo que una vez que este confirmado el evento con fecha y todo
<unimix> sino le pregunto a Jomax que el tenia algo para prestar
<EuzkoArima> puedo sentarme tranqui con ellos y un checklist
<unimix> si, perfecto EuzkoArima
<EuzkoArima> por ahora tengo para el checklist: lugar para guardar cosas y caño internet
<EuzkoArima> si hay algo mas me dicen y ya me lo dejo anotado
<PabloRubianes> wifi?
<Z37A> igual les comento pro experiencia en esa zona geografica, Personal HDSPA anda de 10 ahi, en caso de emergencia....
<juancarlospaco2> si van a guardar cosas de valor atras de un telon, sin llave,   ...ojo con eso   :/
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi?
<Z37A> wifi creo que tienen, si no les averiguo, aguntanem que llamo al tecnico de ahi
<EuzkoArima> agrego wifi a la lista (bien PabloRubianes )
<unimix> PabloRubianes, si no hay WiFi podemos pedir que nos habiliten uno de los labs que tiene acceso a Internet con Ubuntu en todas las maquinas
<PabloRubianes> aca hay algo que arma eduardor, que es que en el wifi tiene conectado un servidor local con apt-cache
<EuzkoArima> grande Z37A !! q contactos !!
<PabloRubianes> si te mandas al evento podes instalarte lo que quieras rapido
<juancarlospaco2> jeje
<PabloRubianes> es bueno pa gente sin internet
<PabloRubianes> como servicio
<Z37A> ua-free es la wifi
<unimix> listo, habemus WiFi
<EuzkoArima> joya
<Z37A> pasa por proxy y tiene capacidad limitada, Viernes anda como el ogt, sabado de 10!
<EuzkoArima> ok, caño de salida veamos con ellos que podemos hacer
<Z37A> tiene capacidad limitada pro el dhcp, y eso hace que no funque de 10 en la semana
<Z37A> Un groso Tito, el tecnico de Cronon que labura ahi!!!! Me atendio me explico todo a esta hora, un groso nomas! jajaj
<unimix> gracias Tito ! :)
<PabloRubianes> tire como idea nomas....
<Z37A> el bar no quedamos en 100% confirmado, peor cuando hay plata para los del bar de pro medio, esta confirmado!!! jaja
<juancarlospaco2> :D
<EuzkoArima> Lo del bar hoy dijeron que si, por las dudas voy a pedir q lo confirmen
<unimix> PabloRubianes, ahora que tenemos fecha cierta, es necesario determinar tentativamente cuanta gente de Uruguay y de otros paises vendra a BsAs para arreglar movilidad y alojamiento
<Z37A> si dijo jorge, pero Juan no sabia, igual es ganancia para el de la concesion! seguro se suma
<EuzkoArima> yo estoy averiguando por alojamiento
<PabloRubianes> yo creo que seguro como 10 pero hay que ver cuanto saldria tentativamente
<unimix> si EuzkoArima, mejor double checking que sorpresas desagradables el viernes
<PabloRubianes> capaz que se suman mas
<unimix> ok, me empiezo a mover para diez personas y despues vemos
<EuzkoArima> Z37A me dijo de uno que conoce, y una amiga mañana o pasado me pasa un listado (es de la zona) de lugares posibles
<PabloRubianes> con un precio mas o menos despues la gente hace numeros
<unimix> claro, esa es parte de la idea y si alguna necesita ayuda economica considerar eso al momento de asignar guita
<unimix> sobre todo si es un orador
<PabloRubianes> no por eso
<PabloRubianes> sino porque si te dicen va a salir tanto sabes si llegas o no
<PabloRubianes> para definir cantidades
<Z37A> si estoy buscando el hotel que esta sobre pase colon que pinta bueno, pero si es el que encontre esta sacado!!! Es un hotel boutique!
<unimix> cuanto mas sean mas economico saldra todoper capita
<EuzkoArima> mas datos: como a ellos también les interesa difundir el evento, nos ofrecen presentarnos un contacto en diario la nacion
<unimix> si no hay lugar van todos a parar al hotel de Boca :)
<EuzkoArima> y otro en la revista IT del cronista comercial
<unimix> QUien es el contacto de La Nacion ? Ariel ?
<Z37A> Mira si esta bien el precio habitacion doble con desayuno 200 verdes la noche
<Z37A> perdon las 2 noches (dia 1 y 2 a la noche)
<EuzkoArima> no, entiendo que no es Ariel, pero no se quien es
<Z37A> http://www.booking.com/hotel/ar/ribera-sur.html?tab=1&origin=hp&error_url=%2Fhotel%2Far%2Fribera-sur.es.html%3Faid%3D331740%3Blabel%3Dtraveladsaarg-410-hotel-79246-ribera-sur%3Bsid%3De05f7a4b90304dd32d0485f18a2ac070%3Bdcid%3D4%3B&do_availability_check=on&aid=331740&dcid=4&label=traveladsaarg-410-hotel-79246-ribera-sur&sid=e05f7a4b90304dd32d0485f18a2ac070&checkin_monthday=1&checkin_year_month=2012-6&checkout_monthday=3&checkout_year_mont
<Z37A> h=2012-6#availability_target
<unimix> ya sabemos donde va a estar Z37A esas dos noches
<Z37A> ahh no tienen lugares para esas fechas, queda solo 1 habitacion doble y 4 de las deluxe con cama matrimonial
<Z37A> jajajajjaa
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver cuantos van de colombia y venezuela o chile
<Z37A> depende si viene una Uruguaya soltera que este buena, en todo caso ofrezco alojarla en mi dpto!
<PabloRubianes> no vamos nosotros solos
<juancarlospaco2> :D
<unimix> si, por eso pregunte Usuguay y demas paises
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, si hubiera alguna se arma guerra
<juancarlospaco2> lol
<Z37A> obvio lo mismo corre para otros paises y el interior, si esta buena tiene cama king, unico la tiene que compartir conmigo!
<PabloRubianes> casi nos vamos a las manos por unas pasteras de mi#@###
<PabloRubianes> por una mina
<PabloRubianes> jajajjajaa
<EuzkoArima> gente, tengo unas propuestas que me sugirieron para comentarles, a ver que les parece
<Z37A> por una mina, seee GUERAAAAA!!!!!!
<unimix> adelante EuzkoArima
<juancarlospaco2> go
<EuzkoArima> 1. Entregar premios/reconocimientos x ejemplo a algun desarrolador, o empresa desarrolladora
<EuzkoArima> como un modo de mostar que se hacen cosas
<granjero> me desconecto, los sigo leyendo en un rato desde casa!
<juancarlospaco2> +1
<PabloRubianes> es buena
<EuzkoArima> y porque eso es el tipo de noticias que los medios tomas
<juancarlospaco2> es cierto
<unimix> quien daria ese reconocimiento, la Austral ?
<EuzkoArima> ok, entonces trato de darle forma
<EuzkoArima> NO, la comunidad ubuntu
<unimix> ok
<juancarlospaco2> los locos
<EuzkoArima> 2. nos ofrecen a todos los oradores un taller de "presentaciones efectivas"
<juancarlospaco2> wow
<Z37A> creo que con mandar a hacer una plaquita y poner nuestras manitos pintadas en los plasticos vamos bien con los premios jajaj
<EuzkoArima> para mejorar como exponemos, el taller cuesta al publico en general 2 o 3 lucas, para nosotros seria gratis
<beuno> 1. no em vuelve loco
<Z37A> naa posta +1 a los premiso, solo hay que darle forma y que no sea cualquiera
<unimix> esta bueno, solo que no se me ocurre como poder combinar distintos horarios
<beuno> dar premios por dar premios no esta buenisimo
<juancarlospaco2> ... y pero no al azar
<EuzkoArima> no, los premios deberian tener un "sentido promocional"
<juancarlospaco2> sino pensar bien si existe un target para eso
<Z37A> Che como se zarpoan lso hoteles en san telmo con lso recios!!!! http://www.dazzlertowersantelmo.com/
<EuzkoArima> el tema de los premios no es para nada urgente, podemos meditarlo un poco mas y no pasa nada
<unimix> beuno, si se arma un apauta de que se ponderara en cada caso y se lo hace conocer a la gente, no das premios porque si
<juancarlospaco2> +1
<beuno> unimix, pero para que los dariamos?  a quien?
<unimix> hasta podria funcionar como motivacion para que haya mas talleres y expositores
<juancarlospaco2> se pueden pensar, escribir, y divulgar el por que
<PabloRubianes> lo de las charlas esta bueno pero los extranjeros se las perderian
<juancarlospaco2> mmm, se podrian grabar y subir (?)
<PabloRubianes> pero si la cobran no creo que quieran que este online no?
<unimix> beuno, seria un reconocimiento al merito de ser el mas creativo al momento de exponer su tema, el mas ingenioso almomento de encontrar una solucion o una aplicacion resuelta de una forma creativa, etc.
<juancarlospaco2> pero no publicamente (?)
<beuno> unimix, entonces premios a las charlas?
<juancarlospaco2> la cuestion es como
<unimix> yo no hablaria de premios sino de reconocimientos
<juancarlospaco2> reconocimiento tiene mas onda
<EuzkoArima> tiro un ejemplo de posible premio: reconocimiento a alguien tipo gcoop o elvex por algun sistema piola que hayan hecho que este piola
<Z37A> como los titulos de la ET36 si no
<Z37A> que nos hicieron unos diplomitas de agradecimiento
<unimix> creo que la idea es dar reconocimiento a quienes exponen. Es asi EuzkoArima ?
<beuno> el tema es que es la ubucon
<juancarlospaco2> reconocimiento a la trayectoria constante con soft libre,  ... ponele
<beuno> darle un premio a alguien que hizo un sofware libre no tiene mucho sentido
<beuno> por eso digo
<beuno> entiendo el espiritu, pero me parece un poco dar premios por darlos
<unimix> por eso sugiero cambiar premio por reconocimiento
<unimix> seria una forma de agradecer su participacion
<juancarlospaco2> claro
<EuzkoArima> si, reconocimiento, mención especial, agredicmiento
<PabloRubianes> estoy mas con unimix
<juancarlospaco2> el nombre es importante tambien
<PabloRubianes> algo como mencion o algo asi
<Z37A> che perdonen que corte premios, pero que opinan de este hotel??? http://www.astorhoteles.com.ar
<unimix> si, no es malo hablar de menciones meritorias
<unimix> Z37A, afloja con los telos :)
<juancarlospaco2> lol
<Z37A> unimix, noooo que telos, son mas caros que un hotel ahora!!!!!!
<juancarlospaco2> lol
<Z37A> la otra vez eramos 4 garpamos 6 gambas, un telo eran 4 gambas pro pareja!!!
<Z37A> y el hotel tiene desayuno!!!! jajaja
<beuno> bueno
<beuno> pasemos al 2.
<unimix> entonces no sirven. La gente esta juntando guita para poder venir y no creo que pueda darse el lujo de grapar u$s 200 por dos noches cuando la mayor parte del dia estara en la Austral. AL pedo un hotel lujoso
<beuno> y volvemos a 1. mas masticado
<beuno> les parece?
<Z37A> nono, pesos
<EuzkoArima> +1
<juancarlospaco2> pesos o dolares ???
<Z37A> 275 $ triple
<Z37A> pesos
<juancarlospaco2> euro seguro me responde   xD
<EuzkoArima> el taller esta ofrecido, el que lo puede tomar creo que es beneficioso, incluso a nivel personal
<juancarlospaco2> siii
<Z37A> http://www.astorhoteles.com.ar/Tarifas.htm
<beuno> EuzkoArima, que se hace cuando?
<EuzkoArima> segun a quienes interese trato de coordinar fecha (obvio antes del evento)
<unimix> anotame, EuzkoArima
<juancarlospaco2> o sea no se sabe fecha
<EuzkoArima> ok
<juancarlospaco2> no deberia ser demasiado encima de la fecha del evento,   ...supongo
<beuno> EuzkoArima, buenisimo, cuando tengamos la lista de oradores les vamos ofreciendo
<EuzkoArima> ahhh, si no sos orador, pero estas organizando, igual estas invitado al taller
<unimix> Seria interesante hacerlo con anticipacion y poder ayudar a los que no pudieron ir pasandoles material y algun tip, de minima
<EuzkoArima> Ok , avanzo con el 2
<EuzkoArima> unimix : ok
<juancarlospaco2> +1
<EuzkoArima> tiro el 3
<Z37A> yo estoy queriendo conseguir material asi hago una presentacion sobre Ubuntu TV y Ubuntu for Android
<EuzkoArima> con una vision marketinera nos proponen (para el sabado, dia comunidad)
<EuzkoArima> que haya una charla de MEC y que haya una mini presentación de una niña de aprox 7 años
<EuzkoArima> mostrando ubuntu no es para tecnicos, es muy simple
<juancarlospaco2> :)
<EuzkoArima> me parece una tanto "apple" la propuesta, pero a uds que les parece ?
<ProfMatias> +1
<unimix> perdon, pero para el sabado esta bien y el viernes ? Es donde tenemos que poner toda la carne en el asador !
<Z37A> Gente, me tengo que ir a casa, luego intento leer que quedo de esto!!!!
<Z37A> nos vemos gente!
<juancarlospaco2> salu2
<beuno> EuzkoArima, quien es MEC?
<EuzkoArima> unimix: te parece que eso a los empresario les pueda llegar ?
<EuzkoArima> MEC: Maria Elena Casañas
<juancarlospaco2> maria elena
<unimix> EuzkoArima, No, por eso estoy "preocupado" por una propuesta marketinera para el sabado y nada para el viernes (que es cuando si deberiamos tener una)
<juancarlospaco2> una presentacion cortita y en lenguaje de usuario esta bien
<beuno> la pregunta es, el sabado, no estamos vendiendole algo ya vendido a los asistentes?
<juancarlospaco2> ah...
<beuno> quiero decir
<PabloRubianes> el sabado tendria que ser el dia nerd copado
<beuno> la gente que va a ir, ya sabe que Ubuntu es lo mas, no?  :)
<unimix> coincido con beuno
<PabloRubianes> beuno +1
<unimix> no sucede lo mismo el viernes
<juancarlospaco2> lol
<EuzkoArima> ok. para el viernes lo ven bien ?
<beuno> si, pero creoq ue tiene que ser cortita
<beuno> 10 minutos
<beuno> 15 como mucho
<unimix> que es donde tendriamos que "venderles" el proyecto, el servicio, la imagen de experiencia y conocimiento, profesionalidad, etc.
<beuno> sino es medio un embole ver a alguien usando la computadora  :)
<EuzkoArima> si, la idea es eso, bien cortito
<beuno> o hasta mejor, puede ser parte del video promocional
<unimix> No, para el viernes yo me imagino un evento mas "corporate"
<beuno> y no algo en vivo
<beuno> para que la gente que no sabe bien, se enganche un poco
<juancarlospaco2> +1
<juancarlospaco2> esa esta buena
<juancarlospaco2> como va el tema video promo ?
<EuzkoArima> ok, exploramos la version video de la idea
<EuzkoArima> con el video por una lado la gente de grafica libre tiene conocedores del tema
<EuzkoArima> quieren mas que nada un lineamiento de libreto
<EuzkoArima> hoy comenzamos a esbozar ideas
<unimix> La gente que vaya el viernes quiere escuchar terminos como "exitoso", innovador, creativo, serio, confiable, sustentable, etc.
<EuzkoArima> en el transcurso de esta semana saldra un primer borrador de las frases guia
<juancarlospaco2> fotos de nuestros eventos pasados, alguna musica free, y unas frases que lleguen
<unimix> ponganse en el lugar del reponsable del area de sistemas o IT de una empresa, que no sabe que hacer y tiene que tomar una decision a futuro respecto de que tecnologia adoptar para los proximos 10 años en su empresa, y que ademas le represente mejorar su imagen interna, mostrarse como un tipo exitoso, que sabe lo que hace, que conoce, etc.
<beuno> unimix, para esa gente, yo creo que lo que mas llega son casos de exito
<beuno> nacionales e internacionales
<unimix> asi es beuno, por eso digo que tenemos que afinar la punteria con "el marketing"
<juancarlospaco2> +1
<juancarlospaco2> la charla tal vez nos oriente algo en eso, a los que vallan
<juancarlospaco2> supongo
<juancarlospaco2> como presentar algo bien
<EuzkoArima> hablando de casos de exito, me comentaba Z37A que ya casi le confirman de alfajores balcarse
<juancarlospaco2> genial !  :D
<unimix> Ese es un buen caso de exito enfocado a un tema en particular y seria muy bueno contar con la presentacion de ellos
<unimix> ademas, habria que exponer casos de exito en servidores y en desktops por igual
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> hay que hablar con Marco Antonio para ver si podemos exponer el caso del Correo Argentino
<beuno> aca hay una bocha a nivel internacional: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/case-studies
<unimix> si, estuve leyendo algunos, pero hay que tener cuidado porque hay gente que hace diferencia cuando se compara con casos internacionales que son de mayor envergadura que los de las PyMEs locales
<EuzkoArima> ok, deberíamos tener una charla que comente de esos casos, los que parezcan más significativos para mostrara aca
<beuno> si, obvio
<unimix> lo ven como algo muy bueno pero fuera de sus posibilidades
<jah> estos casos exitosos deberían ser relatado por los usuarios, clientes, etc o por quien brinda la solucion?
<juancarlospaco2> claro
<unimix> jah, podria ser presentado por una combinacion, que seria lo mas completo para mi gusto
<jah> yo tengo algunos casos en pymes y orgas con ubuntu de larga data y a prueba de balas :D
<unimix> es ams, estoy pensando si le pido a gente usuaria conocida si se anima a presentar su caso
<unimix> *mas*
<jah> casos no tan grandes pero si exitos de verdad
<jah> a muchos niveles
<juancarlospaco2> es que con los casos no tan grandes, mas se sienten identificados ellos (los asistentes relacionados con PYME)
<jah> tiempos administrativos, cuestiones legales..
<unimix> son empresas chicas, muy chicas, pero con experiencias muy interesantes para el ambito nacional
<jah> son pymes y pequeñas ong
<jah> si che
<juancarlospaco2> eso en un caso internacional no lo ves...
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> messy es un agrandado ... dicho lo cual .. de que putas hablan ustedes?
<unimix> EuzkoArima, cuando es la proxima reunion con Fabian y Cronon ?
<jah> el tema es que por lo que veo no es la intencion el debatir cuestiones tecnicas o de implementacion
<jah> tengo algo *casi armado* en este aspecto
<unimix> jah, eso seria para el dia sabado o, si hay interes en el publico, darle satisfaccion en la ronda de preguntas
<EuzkoArima> unimix: no hay pautada fecha
<beuno> pienso que lo mejor es que alguien se encargue del viernes, y otra persona distinta del sabado
<beuno> de las charlas, el formato, etc
<beuno> son cosas muy distintas
<beuno> importantes en si mismas
<unimix> si, no es mala idea, beuno
<jah> unimix: ok
<beuno> unimix, adivina por quien voto para el viernes?  ;)
<juancarlospaco2> mientras tengan buena comunicacion, funcionara
<unimix> beuno, estoy tan pero tan desconectado que no sabia que el viernes hay votacion sobre algo :)
<unimix> ahhh ... ya entendi :D
<unimix> ok. Acepto :)
 * beuno le va a preparar un cafe a unimix 
<unimix> doble, please
<juancarlospaco2> hola SergioMeneses
<PabloRubianes> ya que sale la vuelta....
<PabloRubianes> si no te moles beuno
<PabloRubianes> molesta*
 * SergioMeneses saluda con la mano y toma asiento
 * beuno saca el balde
 * unimix se pone de pie ante la entrada de SergioMeneses en el canal :)
<juancarlospaco2> estan hablando en Codigo Morsa . . .    :P
<unimix> SergioMeneses, cortito como patada de chancho: Tuvimos que modificar la fecha de UbuConLA para el 1 y 2 de Junio. Vas a venir igual, cierto ?
<SergioMeneses> unimix: en serio?
 * virusuy va a tratar de cambiar fechas asi se le complica a SergioMeneses :-P
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> si alcanzaria a ir
<SergioMeneses> :D
<juancarlospaco2> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> menos mal q no he comprado los pasajes
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: lol
<unimix> sep, por limitaciones impuestas por la Universidad Austral para la fecha que propusimos originalmente
<juancarlospaco2> y cuanto mas cerca del evento compren pasaje, mejor  :)
<SergioMeneses> unimix: por mi no es problema... solo es pedir el permiso en mi trabajo
<unimix> ok. excelente SergioMeneses !
<SergioMeneses> tocaria hablar con efrain tambien, no?
<unimix> Sisi, hay que avisarle ASAP
<SergioMeneses> unimix: PabloRubianes virusuy ud me pueden enviar una invitacion escrita?
<SergioMeneses> o buen yo la imprimo
<virusuy> SergioMeneses, no vale que la fotocopies y firmes para todas tus salidas a futuro :-P
<PabloRubianes> yo te escribo algo en nombre de la organizacion?
<SergioMeneses> no no no
<PabloRubianes> si no les molesta a los demas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: eso
<PabloRubianes> no tengo problema
<SergioMeneses> pues en mi trabajo me lo deben pedir
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: favor ingresar a uco
<unimix> me parece que es lo menos que podemos hacer por vos, SergioMeneses
<PabloRubianes> IngForigua, vos tambien vendrias?
<IngForigua> PabloRubianes: amigo ando en modo kof
<SergioMeneses> unimix: yo voy a escribir a la lista del ubucon a dar unas ideas!... pero como veran hasta ahora lelgo de mi trabajo
<IngForigua> pero me encantaria
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: pilas ubucon 2014 es en colombia
<IngForigua> ya me lo pedi
<unimix> IngForigua, excelente noticia !!
<SergioMeneses> exacto... esa era una de mis ideas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: me comento que el 2013 sera en montevideo
<unimix> Vamos todavia !!
<SergioMeneses> cierto?
<PabloRubianes> eso era el arreglo
<EuzkoArima> Que bueno, ya tenemos sede 2014 !!
<juancarlospaco2> :D
 * unimix esta apunto de llorar de la emocion :)
<juancarlospaco2> jajajajaja
<beuno> \o/ Montevideo!
<beuno> yo me tengo que ir yendo, cumpli mi cuota de estar frente a la pantalla hace un rato largo ya  :)
<beuno> quedo algo mas muy critico?
<unimix> Hay que incorporar esto a la informacion que se brinde como promocion, para que la gente perciba que no es algo por unica vez
<unimix> ni solo en un lugar
<PabloRubianes> beuno, ma;ana hay reunion?
<juancarlospaco2> buena idea unimix
<beuno> PabloRubianes, si, estaria bueno. Serian tus 21hs, podes?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero capaz que la queres hacer mas tarde
<virusuy> el domingo nos alineamos en las horas
<virusuy> !!
<PabloRubianes> para que sea mas tarde en colombia para SergioMeneses
<virusuy> asi volvemos a estar en la misma zona horaria
<beuno> PabloRubianes, no no, hagamosla y listo, si me das oportunidad de patear algo, yo lo pateo  :p
<SergioMeneses> por mi no hy problema
<SergioMeneses> :D
<EuzkoArima> beuno: creo q no
<SergioMeneses> los fines de semana leeo correo todo el dia
<PabloRubianes> listo a las 21 estoy conectado
<beuno> buenisimo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, es 23 UTC
<PabloRubianes> asi empezamos con lo de las charlas
<unimix> avisenle a Efrain
<unimix> y a marianom
<EuzkoArima> ahh, tema que esta medio en el aire, tenemos a Mariano Reingart y a Damian Sartori de vacaciones
<PabloRubianes> unimix, estuvimos mandandonos mails
<EuzkoArima> uno tiene el sistema y el otro el host
<unimix> ok PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> como era para nosotros 5 no quise joder a todo el mundo con los mails
<EuzkoArima> Damian paso todos los datos de acceso, quien anda bien en wordpress (creo que es lo instalado) como para no esperar a los respectivos regresos
<unimix> PabloRubianes, fijate que hay que delegar el dominio con los datos que paso Damian, asi empezamos con el site
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: ++
<PabloRubianes> uni
<PabloRubianes> unimix, ya lo hago
<unimix> PabloRubianes ==WP
<SergioMeneses> unimix: PabloRubianes virusuy no se vallan
<virusuy> SergioMeneses, oka
<SergioMeneses> me gustaria q miraran un reporte
<SergioMeneses> andan ocupados?
 * beuno se va
<beuno> o/
<SergioMeneses> solo es mirarlo y opinar
<virusuy> beuno, 0/
<SergioMeneses> beuno: bye
<virusuy> SergioMeneses : link ?
<EuzkoArima> bye beuno
<unimix> no, todavia no son las 4 AM :)
<unimix> beuno, o/
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: unimix PabloRubianes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/reportefinal2011
<SergioMeneses> es el reporte del año psado
<SergioMeneses> pero no he escrito el correo presentandolo :P
<virusuy> SergioMeneses, me gusto, detallado
<virusuy> como debe ser
<PabloRubianes> unimix, hay que revisar en 2 horas a www.ubuconla.org
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: si esa es la idea! ya que es de todo un año
<unimix> ok PabloRubianes, pruebo y despues te cuento
<unimix> SergioMeneses, nos haces quedar mal a todos los demas LoCo Teams con reportes como ese :)
<PabloRubianes> perdon la demora!!
<juancarlospaco2> jajajajajaja...
<invitado_web> hola, alguien me puede ayudar? soy nueva en lo que se refiere a ubuntu
<invitado_web> instale l 11.10 y se tilda
<invitado_web> alguien me puede decir el por que?
<unimix> invitado_web, verificaste que el CD este bien grabado, a baja velocidad y que funcione en otra maquina ?
<invitado_web> eso no lo hice
<PabloRubianes> bueno yo me retiro aca son casi la 1am
<PabloRubianes> esto del cambio de horario mata reuniones
<IngForigua> 1 am
<IngForigua> lol
<PabloRubianes> saludos a todos!
<unimix> yo tambien me voy que mañana arranco temprano
<invitado_web> lo poco q vi en mi busqueda todos dicen distintas cosas
<unimix> Saludos a todos, tambien !
<invitado_web> y no queria tocar por tocar
<invitado_web> ya que soy una sra de 50 años y dependo de mi yerno
<unimix> invitado_web, proba el CD en otra maquina para ver que pasa
<invitado_web> estoy tratando de aprender sola
<EuzkoArima> Saludos PabloRubianes
<unimix> invitado_web, los CDs hay que grabarlos a la velocidad mas baja posible y verificar que su contenido este correcto
 * unimix se va al sobre
<invitado_web> bien, tu recomendacion, es?
<PabloRubianes> saludos EuzkoArima
<unimix> invitado_web, l que te dije, proba el CD en otra PC para ver si pasa lo mismo
<EuzkoArima> invitado_web se cuelga cuando queres instalar o después de haber instalado al tratar de usarlo ?
<unimix> invitado_web, preguntar a que velocidad se grabo el CD y si no fue a 4x generar otro CD
<unimix> me jui gente. Abrazos per tutti o/
<EuzkoArima> abrazo unimix
<invitado_web> gracias x tu ayuda
<invitado_web> unimix!!!!!!!!!
<magu42> nas ubuntu-ar
<EuzkoArima> invitado_web si después de probar lo que te recomendó unimix no solucionaste tu problema
<EuzkoArima> te invito a preguntar en http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=189
<invitado_web> gracias x tu ayuda
<invitado_web> euzkoarima
<rAfitiiixxx> hola, ubunteros :), tengo 1 problema, alguien me podrá ayudar?
<fmento> Hola, necesito ayuda, hace 14 dias que mi suegra de 80 anos esta sin telofono, los hdp de telefonica e toma el  pelo. Estoy tratando de hacer quilombo en twitter
<fmento> :-D
<PabloRubianes> hola beuno me parece que somos 2 nomas no?
<beuno> PabloRubianes, si, como venis como para esperarme 30 minutos mas?
<PabloRubianes> no hay drama
<beuno> gracias, estoy intentando terminar de trabajar  ;)
<PabloRubianes> dele nomas
<beuno> PabloRubianes, te anda google hangouts?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero igual ahora con virusuy vamos a probarlo desde el cel
<beuno> PabloRubianes, decis que va a andar video por 3G?  :)
<beuno> sino hacemos skype, que anda mejor en reders lentas
<PabloRubianes> wifi del cel
<virusuy> beuno, PabloRubianes aloha
<virusuy> wifi del cel .. con 3g apesta
<beuno> o/
<virusuy> 3g en URU apesta de por si
<beuno> en donde no?  :)
<virusuy> beuno, :-D
<beuno> hace un par de semanas estuve en colonia en medio del campo con 3G de movistar, y mas o menos andaba
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, pudiste entrar en el cel?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes, negativo
<virusuy> beuno, aca?
<PabloRubianes> no te dejo?
<beuno> abri este thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932450
<beuno> :)
<beuno> en el LoCo de Uruguay
<beuno> aunque sea para que quede documentado hastadonde llegue
<PabloRubianes> si lo vi
<beuno>  ya casi casi
<beuno> 15 minutos mas y estoy
<beuno> soy argentina@gmail.com
<virusuy> :-)
<virusuy> ya trajimos las trolas y las birras!!!
<virusuy> Para mark que lee los logs : ya trajimos los ubuntus y los cds !!!
<beuno> virusuy, PabloRubianes, listos?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> ya estamos en hangout
<beuno> URL?
<beuno> o invitenme
<PabloRubianes> ahi
<PabloRubianes> a ver si te llega
<beuno> llego
<beuno> conectando
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-07
<beuno> virusuy, te perdimos!
<virusuy> por alguna extraña razon no veo que estan en hangout
<virusuy> invitenme
<alicia> wenas, alguien puede ayudarme? tengo un par de problemas con mi ubunto 11.10
<alicia> <alicia> wenas, alguien puede ayudarme? tengo un par de problemas con mi ubunto 11.10
<alicia> bueno, gracias chicos
<debsan_> que raro nadie aprovecho para chamuyar
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-08
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Tengo el disco particionado. El WinChot en una, Ubuntu (el que uso) en otra, un Ubuntu de testeo (*), Swap del que uso y Swap del de testeo (*).
<MarioMey> Los dos (*) quiero borrarlos para instalar la version 11.10.
<MarioMey> Pero no se cuál es la partición Swap que tengo que borrar... ¿cómo saberlo?
<MarioMey> sda6 y sda8
<MarioMey> Primero instalé el que estoy usando...
<MarioMey> O sea, puede ser sda6, ¿no?
<MarioMey> Gracias...
<magu42> beuno⟿ ping
<magu42> Universidad Austral  Av. Juan de Garay 125 - (C1063ABB) - Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires, Argentina.
<magu42> ya averiguamos , gracias
<debsan> ?¿
<magu42> debsan⟿ buscabamos la dir de la Austral para ubucon , ya está
<EduardoR> Se haceptan sugerencias para mejorar esto: http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php?id=29471246
<EduardoR> aceptan* con A de animal!
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-09
<granjero> buenas noches
<granjero> como les va?
<granjero> alguien online?
<naughty> hola
<Guest46374> necsito una ayudita
<Guest46374> por favor
<kaena> hola
<kaena> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kaena> necesito ayuda con mi ubuntu por favor
<kaena> hola
<kaena> que mal, yo pensé que aca iba a encontrar a alguien que me ayude ya que para eso creo que existe este chat
<kaena> bue una decepción como todo en este pais de cuarta
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-11
<hectorlopez> buenas noches, paso un rato a saludar
<andres_web> hola
<andres_web> necesito ayuda para instalar ubuntu
<FREDD2> \o
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-04
<wenas> hola
<wenas> tengo un problemaa
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-05
<Sebastian_> hola
<sebastian__> hola a todos... hay alguien que sepa php?
<granjero> hola
<granjero> como les va?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-06
<hectorlopez> buenas tardes, tengo una pregunta
<hectorlopez> estoy usando una version de ubuntu studio 12.04 y quiero saber si me conviene actualizar a la 12.10, aunque tengo entendido que la 12.04 es lts,
<hectorlopez> que dicen? la actualizo, la dejo asi?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-09
<strickly> saludos muchachada argentina de este planeta loco
<strickly> menos onda q un renglon :)
<Rusodelapaternal> Hola ando estoy arrancando en Ubuntu y necesito una mano
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<Rusodelapaternal> Les cuento, una cargado ubuntu, voy a EQUIPO y no veo ni la particion NTFS ni CDROOM ni pendrive ni nada
<Rusodelapaternal> si los trato de mantar tampoco me da bola, dice que ya esta pero no lo puedo ubicar
<Rusodelapaternal> tampoco si voy hasta /mnt
<Rusodelapaternal> o /media
<Rusodelapaternal> y lo que me saca es que a veces reinicio y aparece todo.
<juancarlospaco> los NTFS se deben desmontar correctamente en MS Window para poder montarlos de nuevo en otro OS que no sea MS Window
<juancarlospaco> quedan Locked si se desmonta mal
<juancarlospaco> si reinicias la PC en windows y volves a reiniciar en Linux sigue igual ?
<Rusodelapaternal> mmm eso no probe.
<Rusodelapaternal> pero eso puede arrantras a que tampoco vea el CDROOM ni los pendrive?
<juancarlospaco> sino con GParted te dice enseguida como estan las particiones y discos
<Rusodelapaternal> lo puedo hacer en el terminal de ubuntu?
<juancarlospaco> fijate con GParted
<Rusodelapaternal> en gparted esta todo ok
<juancarlospaco> es menos propenso a error
<Rusodelapaternal> se ve la de windows
<juancarlospaco> los podes montar desde gparted
<juancarlospaco> y da mensajes de error si falla
<Rusodelapaternal> perdona ahi me fije
<Rusodelapaternal> gparted no me da la opcion de montar o desmontar esa particion
<juancarlospaco> dale check
<juancarlospaco> sino reboot a windows
<juancarlospaco> y pasale el checkdisk de window
<Rusodelapaternal> ok
<Rusodelapaternal> dale pruebo todo eso y lo sigo por ese lado. GRACIAS
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<k-milogars> buenas como ordeno con less
<Rusodelapaternal> Hola
<Rusodelapaternal> juancarlos, hace un rato me diste una pista para ver si podia resolver el tema de que ubuntu no me esta levantando la particion ntfs ni pendrive ni el cdroom
<Rusodelapaternal> me dijiste que vaya a windows y verifiqu e con fdisk
<Rusodelapaternal> bueno, no funciono.
<Rusodelapaternal> Pero segui probando y si entro a ubuntu en modo de recuperacion ubuntu levanta todo perfecto
<Rusodelapaternal> cd, pendrive y particion ntfs
<Rusodelapaternal> pero si vuelvo a reiniciar otra vez no levanta nada de nuevo
<Rusodelapaternal> ... alguna pista? por lo menos de como levantarlo manual. El Gparted no me da la opcion de montar
<juancarlospaco> te recomendaria buscate alguna GUI para montar los FS
<juancarlospaco> asi no haces lio con   la data  :P
<juancarlospaco> hay varias en software center
<juancarlospaco> mount manager o algo asi se llamaba una
<juancarlospaco> fijate tener todas las actualizaciones instaladas
<Rusodelapaternal> si los update estan todos.
<Rusodelapaternal> y es raro que apenas instalo se ve, pero ya despues del 1er update ya arranca el problema
<Rusodelapaternal> bueno prueba de montarlo con un programa.... pero no me cierra porque tampoco levanta cdroom
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-10
<invitado_web> hola a todos
<invitado_web> estoy buscando ayuda con un tema de Ubuntu en VMware
<invitado_web> es sobre conectividad
<invitado_web> agradecere cualquier ayuda
<invitado_web> tengo 3 maquinas virtuales corriendo Ubuntu Server 12.04.2
<invitado_web> La primera actua como DMZ, la 2da como firewall y la 3ra como un usuario LAN
<invitado_web> y el problema es que la maquina LAN no puede hacer ping a la maquina DMZ; el ufw esta desactivado
<invitado_web> alguien?
<invitado_web> y ya efectue el ruteo
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-05
<granjero> buenas ubunteros
<granjero> tanto tiempo
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-07
<D-coy> xDDDDDDDDDDDD
<D-coy> m4v corriste a todo mundo xD!!
<D-coy> tu sueño se hizo realidad hahaha LOL
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-09
<ricard> hola a todos
<ricard> tengo un problema no se me abre la terminal en ubuntu 12.10
<ricard> es decir se abre la terminal pero no la ventana
<ricard> hola a todos hay alguien?
<ricard> hola a todos
<tiagox> Hola ricard
<ricard> hola que tal soy nuevo en ubuntu
<ricard> sabes porque no se me abren las ventanas en el terminal?
<ricard> tiagox o quien sea me pueden ayudar?
<tiagox> qué estas queriendo hacer? Abrir un programa desde la terminal o no te está funcionando la terminal en sí?
<ricard> no se me abre el terminal pero cuando le doy a abrir terminal no responde
<tiagox> estas usando Ubuntu, o alguna otra versión tipo Kubuntu o Xubuntu?
<ricard> ubuntu 12.10
<tiagox> entonces, si intentas abrir la terminal desde el lanzador no responde nada. Otra forma de probar si abre el programa sería:
<tiagox> Alt + F2, esto te abrira un pequeño cuadro donde podes escribir "gnome-terminal" que es el comando para lanzar la terminal
<tiagox> lo que puede estar pasando es que por algún motivo se haya todo el link al que apunta el lanzador.
<ricard> que npruebo entonces?
<tiagox> Alt + F2, escribis: gnome-terminal, "Enter"
<ricard> deacuerdo gracias os dejo voy a probar
<ricard> adios
<ricard> y gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2016-03-08
<theShirbiny> HI
<theShirbiny> HI
<theShirbiny> adrian|sick, o/
<theShirbiny> How's it going?
#ubuntu-ar 2016-03-11
 * icemodding hi ppl! :D
